# Would this be safe?



## AveragePerson (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I have a 55g freshwater aquarium stocked with an angelfish and corydora catfish. Currently, I have a black sand substrate and have recently added a brand new 600mL beaker with ~100mL of white sand. I love how it looks and within the first 20 minutes one of my corydoras began scavenging around in it. I would like to add more glassware to my aquarium, as I am a chemist and love the look of the contained white sand on top of the black. Would it be safe to add a round bottom flask, or Erlenmeyer flask also filled with white sand? My main concern is proper air circulation and not being able to vacuum the sand inside because of the narrow opening.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Man of the Sea (8 mo ago)

I don't see an issue aslong as you kept the level of the sand in the containers low enough that the corys cant throw it out, as they are indeed sand sifters, but they wont carry any in if the containers are upright. If they are on the side, "laying down. I would suggest they be closed to keep the sifters out.


----------

